# CAN YOU GUESS



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay here's a game can any of you guess the name I am going to call our new baby girl who we are collecting on Saturday.So here is a clue,it's the name of a flower,she will have a first and second name as in Dizzie Rascal.It is a name within a species of flower,any of you keen gardeners able to guess?It is a climbing flower that likes it's roots in the shade.I shall post another clue tomorrow if no one has guess it!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Is it Jasmine or Sweet Pea or Wisteria???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Clematis! my favorite.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes Missy you are getting warm!!but what type of Clematis?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Virginia Creeper?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

nellie moser clematis??
Sweet autumn??


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Star Jasmine?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

WHIMSY you are the winner:first:You guessed it Nelly Moser,but I am going to spell it differently I don't know why,but I am! like this Nellie Mossa.Well you were very quick to guess!!:cheer2::clap2:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good lord..and I was thinking tulip or daisy....not much of a gardener here


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah!!! I never win anything!! Cute name!! I am a big time gardener for sure. Sorry to say my Nellie Moser died a couple of years ago. Not sure what happened, just didn't make it through one of our cold Chicago winters I guess. I do have about 5 other different kinds of Clematis tho. Looking forward to pictures of _Nellie Mossa_


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I hope she stays a clean girl,otherwise I might end up calling her Smelly Mossa!!I can tell she will have many nick names!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How fun of a name. I have several clementis here but I don't know the names of them. I want to add a red one (that is how I look at them!) Could you share a picture of it?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Clare, I thought there might be "Rose" in there, but never would have known to guess Nellie Mossa. Cute name! I can tell you are excited about picking up your new girl!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a beautiful flower for I am sure a beautiful girl. I've not seen that one in the nurseries around here. but it looks like one I have called Bee's Jubilee. Do you have pictures of the pup you pick up tomorrow?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are some pics I posted on the puppy page,she was 8 weeks old,and her first meeting with Dizzie.I haven't any pics of Nelly Moser the flower.I am spelling her name Nellie Mossa!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

she is so beautiful. and she and dizzie are going to be great pals. and when she RLHs you can holler Whoooooa Nellie!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how cute is that!!!! what a face!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

She's stinking cute, Clare!!! I just love Dizzie in that 2nd photo. 
*"Blech, who wants a baby sister??!"* LOL


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Nellie is cute as a button. You are sure in for a lot of fun with two Havs.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Your pup is so cute! I hope you enjoy them both!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pictures!!!!! Nellie is a cutie for sure.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Great way to come up with a name. We need to come up with an AKC name for our little Willow. I'd like to be creative and include Willow in the name. Any suggestions?


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

aw, Nellie is very cute  Beautiful blue eyes.
Great name by the way ... I too would have guessed common flower names like Tulip, Rose, Iris ...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*NELLIE MOSSA HAS ARRIVED!*

Just got back from collecting Nellie,she was so good on the journey home just snuggled up in my arms and slept most of the way,two and a half hours,then came in and met Dizzie.First I went in and gave him the big hello greeting,then we went out in the garden and DH brought Nellie out as well and they met,here are the first meeting pics,not very good as I was too excited!!Anyway so far so good she has also met the cats and they seem to be just taking it in their stride.So fingers crossed that every thing keeps going according to plan!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Great way to come up with a name. We need to come up with an AKC name for our little Willow. I'd like to be creative and include Willow in the name. Any suggestions?


Willow the wisp.Wompin Willow.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Clare what sweet family photos you have in your future..these two dogs look wonderful together - so glad their first meeting is going well


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She is just a little cutie pie!!
The two of them look so sweet together!!! hope things continue to go smoothly for all of you!!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

So cute  Love the colour.
Dizzie seems to be enjoying the company of a new sibling


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Nellie Mossa is a doll, love the pictures of her with Dizzie. Enjoy your new puppy......


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

What an adorable little girl! Looking forward to seeing how Dizzie enjoys his new little sister!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so cute! they look very comfortable together already! enjoy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

They look wonderful together! Congratulations on your new addition. You are going to have so much fun!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your kind thoughts,I really am very lucky and happy to have them both.And when I have got over the initial excitement I shall post lots more pics,hope I don't bore you all!!Don't think I will because I never become bored by all the lovely photos of Havs that I see here.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Dizzie looks happy to have her home!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How cute!!! She's adorable, Clare! No way would we become bored with lots of pictures. Are you kidding me??!! lol I can't wait.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Great way to come up with a name. We need to come up with an AKC name for our little Willow. I'd like to be creative and include Willow in the name. Any suggestions?


Wind in the Willows?


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

clare said:


> Willow the wisp.Wompin Willow.


We've also had the name Wind in the Willow suggested.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

So glad to hear the initial greeting went well! They are both so beautiful. Keep posting the pictures, we love them.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

At last I have a little spare time to write about Dizzie and Nellie,I don't know how people manage to introduce a new puppy and go to work,maybe I am just not organised enough!!anyway luckily I am on 6 weeks school holidays so Nellie arrived at exactly the right time.So far so good Dizzie has been very good with her,and gradually they are playing more and Dizzie [who has always been a happy yet sensible Hav]is becoming more puppyish,they even slept together on my old dressing gown for about 40 mins yesterday afternoon,and this morning they managed to do some pruning of a Lilac bush! whilst I swept up all the twigs and leaves.
One strange thing,on Monday I took Nellie to the vets for a check up and her final vaccination,which unfortunately really made her squeal,the vet was very sorry and said to bring her in free of charge just to have a treat and a nice experience there,as he did not want her frightened.Well anyway the following day my son came around and Nellie was really scared[she had been very friendly before],so he cuddled her and gave her some treats,and we left it at that,then a little later the same thing happened with my brother in law,and finally with my DH when he came home,although she has been perfectly fine with all the women and children in the family,so I am wondering if it was the scary experience at the vets?DH is working on her with treats and bribes,plus doing all the nice things with her when he is home and it seems to be working.In all other ways she is a bold little puppy,very bright,she learnt her name straight away and has learnt to sit,and I don't think it will be long before she is bossing poor Dizzie!
Oh I have given up on trying to feed them individually,because Dizzie is a grazer and Nellie was nicking his food,so therefore not hungry for the correct puppy food,and Dizzie thought he was missing out on special treats! so they both have dishes made up of a mixture of puppy and adult food[Dizzie has never eaten so much!]which they like to eat from each others bowls with out any problems,I think thats a good sign that they eat happily together.
Anyway sorry if this is boring you all,I shall post more pics shortly,I have been videoing them,but haven't got the correct lead from the Canon cam to go into my Mac to be able to load a video,I'll have to sort it out,when I have time!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for taking the time to update us Clare. I've been wondering how they've been doing. Sounds like overall things are going well. So much to sort out in the early days right? Sounds like you are doing all the right things regarding Nellie's reaction to the men in her life and now's the time to do it. I suppose it's a possible scenario that the vet experience caused this but regardless of the cause, the association seems to be there and working through it now as you are will pay off in the long run as you well know. Good for you!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*NELLIE MOSSA*

Here's a photo I put on the puppy area thread.Little Nellie Mossa butter wouldn't melt![do you have this expression in America?]


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a sweet face Nellie has-great picture! There is a similar expression used in America so your meaning is understood 

I'm happy to hear Nellie and Dizzie are getting along so well. I've been thinking about a second and love to hear when it works out so well.


----------

